# Festplatte kaputt



## funnytommy (4. November 2004)

Hallo @ all

Also folgendes Prob.:
Ich wollte meine alte 40GB HD in meinem PC einen Schacht nach unten versetzen um darüber eine 160GB HD einzubauen! Beim herausziehen der 40GB HD hat eine Schraube dein silbernen Aufkleber an der Seite der HD heruntergerissen und man kann durch das freigewordene Loch in das Gehäuse-Innere der HD blicken...
Seit diesem "Unfall" wird die Festplatte nicht mehr erkannt! Ich hab das Loch einfach mit Tesaband zugemacht..aber die Festplatte will nicht mehr!
Ist jetzt die Platte komplett im Eimer weil der Aufkleber runter ist? Wenn ja kann ich das selber wieder reparieren?

Danke für euer bemühen

mfg Tom


----------



## sisela (5. November 2004)

Hallo,
in dem Festplattengehäuse gibt es keine Unreinheiten, da der Zwischenraum zwischen Kopf und Scheibe sehr gering ist. Außerdem verfügt die Festplatte über diverse Ventile zum Druckausgleich auch diese sind mit einem extra Filter ausgestattet. Wenn dein Festplattengehäuse offen war kannst du davon ausgehen, dass Staub oder ähnliches in dei Festplatte gelangt ist. Somit gehe ich mal davon aus, das die HD futsch ist. Aber du kannst ja mit diversen Tools versuchen die HD mal anzusprechen.


----------



## SpitfireXP (5. November 2004)

Wird die Platte vom Bios erkannt?


----------



## funnytommy (5. November 2004)

Das ist ja mein Problem! Die Festplatte wird vom Bios nicht mehr erkannt!


----------



## SpitfireXP (5. November 2004)

Schon mal ein CMOS-Clear versucht?


----------



## funnytommy (6. November 2004)

Ja hab ich probiert, und hab die Festplatte mehreren Freunden geliehen und bei denen hat sie auch nicht funktioniert....


----------



## SpitfireXP (6. November 2004)

Was du jetzt noch versuchen könntest, ist das du eine gleiche Festplatte suchst, und die Elektronik mal tauscht.
Dafür gibt es aber keine Garantie, das du die heile Elektronik nicht auch zerstörst.
Ansonsten wird die platte wohl hin sein....


----------



## funnytommy (6. November 2004)

Die Elektronik der Platte tauschen? Wie geht denn das?


----------



## SpitfireXP (6. November 2004)

Platte ausbauen, auf den Kopf legen, und die Platine abschrauben...


----------



## funnytommy (6. November 2004)

Aha..
Hab jetzt mal einen Techniker angerufen und der hat gemeint, dass wenn dieser Aufkleber runter ist und man in die Platte hinensehen kann nicht mehr viel zu machen sei...
Ist in der Platte ein Unterdruck


----------



## take-a-rest (6. November 2004)

wenn das loch nicht so lange offen war, kann nicht viel passieren. du kannst hier mal die modelbezeichnung und fehlerbeschreibung posten. macht platte geräusche? läuft überhaupt an?


----------



## funnytommy (6. November 2004)

Ist eine Seagat Baracuda mit 40GB
Läuft an und verhält sich ganz normal, bis auf dass sie nicht vom Bios erkannt wird...


----------

